# Red Cross? Help!



## Random8A (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I took some flash on flash off pictures of my "red" female tegu.. I'm having guesses that she's a cross??

Any opinions would be greatly helpful!

These pictures are JUST after a fresh shed!

Thanks all!


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2013)

First of all, she's beautiful!
She does look like she may be a cross. The coloring is just too unique


----------



## Random8A (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you Josh. Have any idea as to what with? LOL your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks normal to me, _Salvator rufescens _has quite a bit of natural variation.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks normal to me as well but a amazing animal


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 20, 2013)

I was also thinking normal. I've seen a lot of reds that seem to have a pattern then a dark overlay.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like one of mine, looks pure red to me


----------



## Random8A (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, silly question. Is there a way to prove her out as pure?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2013)

Short of some expensive and time consuming genetic analysis, no.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 20, 2013)

It's pure. It's very unlikely that's a cross with anything and nothing about it screams cross to me.


----------

